# Hood Scoop



## Cosmo287 (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey, i just recieved my hood scoop i ordered :thumbup: now im planning on installing it myself. Im thinking im going to put it right at the front of the hood, so the opening of the scoop directs air right into my intake. Good/Bad idea? Input anyone?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

it'll look kinda ugly.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

If you have the '86, I beleive those were the ones that still had the integral fog lights, right next to the headlights. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong. If you want cool air going to the air filter, remove the fog light and cut out the housing on that side, on the inside. Enough can be cut out to still have the light lid closed and an open style air filter inside, right next to the headlight and just ahead of the MAF. I was in the middle of a similar project when I decided to get rid of my car.


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> If you have the '86, I beleive those were the ones that still had the integral fog lights, right next to the headlights. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong. If you want cool air going to the air filter, remove the fog light and cut out the housing on that side, on the inside. Enough can be cut out to still have the light lid closed and an open style air filter inside, right next to the headlight and just ahead of the MAF. I was in the middle of a similar project when I decided to get rid of my car.


Yeah, '84-'86 had integral fog lights. That's actually a really cool idea, I might have to try that.


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

That is a good idea, to bad I have an 88. As for the hood scoop I always thought having it a little forward from the stock position would be nice. That way you could position your Bov later so that it sticks up into it and the sound comes out the hood scoop. This also would be nice since I really like asleeps bov, but wouldnt have the room since im keeping my AC.

Edit: oh and I think i read somewhere that the stock hood scoop caused more damage with the cold air blowing directly over the turbo than it helped. Hence why they did away with it. Is this true?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

It was positioned to blow on the backside of the turbo, the hot side. This could cause excessive heat cycling and hairline cracks in the turbine housing. Not to mention, the hotter a turbo runs the better it boosts. Having cold air blowing on the hot side would rob some efficiency from it.


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

Heres mine, ITS UNFINISHED.










Yes the scoop IS functional, but not done yet.

Ill have update pics soon.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

U KILLED YOUR CAR :thumbdwn:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Functional to a point. At some point air will backflow through it, just like on the WRX hood scoop. The air flow coming in from the radiator opening will force air out of the hood scoop. Or, if the hood scoop is big enough, you may possibly get flow in the other direction and that will cause problems...... This is one reason hood scoops should be placed backwards on the hood. Air flow will go out the top. As it stands, radiator air comes in, flows around the engine, and gets directed back out the bottom by the firewall. 2 useful openings are better than one, it also improves radiator and I/C efficiency.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

You could try this...
http://members.tripod.com/beatmyz/hoodholes.htm

It looks decent unlike BoBakTXL POS hood. Seriously BoBakTXL what were you thinking? You ruined a good car, all I can say is thank god it was not a rare one.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

BoBak plans on or i guess has directed the air that does come in to go to his pod filter which he has installed right there


and i agree with James about the second half of his comment, and those holes are sick


----------



## drronn89 (May 25, 2009)

Where did you get your hood scoop from?


----------

